# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Moore >  Russell Stover

## selk1

The Russell Stover sign says the store is closed.  Was it he wrong location for that type of store?  Is this the first of the new construction to close?

----------


## ndmoore

Can we park there to eat at Buffalo now?  Or are we going to risk getting towed?

----------


## Jesseda

it was a neat little store, but common, a store that tries to sell almost everything candy and  lot of times it stuff you find at walmart for the same price...

----------


## SoonerDave

Sign says the store closed on June 21, if I recall correctly. We went in there a few times, but primarily only at Christmastime, and I always thought it was a tough sell the rest of the year...

----------


## oneforone

That was just a bad location for that type of store. They should have built in Norman off Ed Noble or near OU.  OU Students alone would have kept the place in business with coffee and ice cream sales.

----------


## Jesseda

if maybe, they advertised that they sold ice cream and special drinks they might of had a go of it, the ice cream was pretty good, thats the only reason my wife and kids went those couple of times..

----------


## bluepickle

We never went there until one day we stopped in before Halloween and saw that they had ice cream, who knew! The did a terrbile job of letting people know all that the offered. hopefully someone can move in the and do a better job of marketing themselves.

----------


## okyeah

> That was just a bad location for that type of store. They should have built in Norman off Ed Noble or near OU.  OU Students alone would have kept the place in business with coffee and ice cream sales.


doubt it...Crimson Ice Creamery in campus corner had a similar concept (coffee and ice cream) and still closed pretty quick.

----------


## flintysooner

I heard Henry Hudsons.

----------


## Jesseda

lol henry hudson right next to buffalo wild wings, man thats going to turn it into a bad area at night

----------


## SeinfeldBlock

> Can we park there to eat at Buffalo now?  Or are we going to risk getting towed?


That is exactly what I thought when I heard the news....lol.

----------


## yukong

> I heard Henry Hudsons.


I spoke to a Russell Stover representative today and was told that indeed, Henry Hudsons has bought the building and land.  Russell Stover owned the land and structure, and Henry Hudsons offered them too much to pass.  She said that RS had been making a profit for the past 2 years, but were just offered too much money.  They are apparently looking for another place in that area to build.

----------


## Martin

^
very interesting news.  also glad to hear that there's a chance for rs to open up another store in the same general area.  -M

----------


## Easy180

Interesting...Gone from practically no bars in Moore to 4 now(?) with Louie's also going in...Good thing is the bars will have to have some solid happy hour pricing to compete with Hudson's 30 watered down beers for $10

Wild Wings and McGuinness will certainly be affected by a HH and a Louie's coming into town

----------


## Luke

> Russell Stover owned the land and structure, and Henry Hudsons offered them too much to pass.  She said that RS had been making a profit for the past 2 years, but were just offered too much money.  They are apparently looking for another place in that area to build.


Everybody has a price...

----------


## russellc

Russell Stover should look into leasing space in the shopping center by Alfredo's, rather than building new, again.  I think the overhead would be lower.

----------


## teachergirl

well the store at north may has a continuous empty parking lot.  why in the world would they build another one in moore??

----------


## russellc

because as yukong mentioned, they were making a profit

----------


## bluedogok

> Russell Stover should look into leasing space in the shopping center by Alfredo's, rather than building new, again.  I think the overhead would be lower.


It depends, they evidently made a pretty good profit investing in their own location or else they wouldn't have sold out to Hudson's.




> well the store at north may has a continuous empty parking lot.  why in the world would they build another one in moore??


It is the type of businees where people are in/out in a hurry, cars don't stay in the lot very long. They may have a pretty hefty call-in business much like a florist shop.

----------


## CS_Mike

I heard the other day that this building was actually going to become an Old Chicago rather than a Hudson's.  This came from my mortgage rep who says that she is on the Chamber of Commerce.

She also mentioned that Moore would be getting either a Red Lobster or an Olive Garden.  I can't stand Olive Garden, so I'm hoping for the Red Lobster.

----------


## Easy180

Old Chicago sounds reasonable since they bought out Pearls to nab their southside location...I would much rather have an Old Chicago

----------


## SoonerDave

> Old Chicago sounds reasonable since they bought out Pearls to nab their southside location...I would much rather have an Old Chicago


Yeah, I love Old Chicago, but I *hate* that former Pearl's location. It's just too small and claustrophobic. Most folks may not remember that space started out as a taco stand about 20 years ago...and its still the same width :smiley

----------


## bluedogok

Was that Pearl's a Two Pesos?

----------


## Charlie40

Yes it was

----------


## SoonerDave

Hmmmm...I can't help but wonder if Old Chicago is, in fact, heading into that former Russell Stover's location, would that suggest the I-240 location may be moving? Or will both continue to opearte??

I know, idle speculation at this point, but I can't help but wonder..

----------


## Easy180

> Yeah, I love Old Chicago, but I *hate* that former Pearl's location. It's just too small and claustrophobic. Most folks may not remember that space started out as a taco stand about 20 years ago...and its still the same width :smiley


I agree...Bar isn't nearly big enough for an Old Chicago...Not sure they made the best choice with nabbing that location

----------


## kbsooner

Drove by the other day and saw they were demo'ing the awning around the building.  Is Old Chicago official?

----------


## MikeLucky

I heard it was going to be a poblano grill....

----------


## SoonerDave

> I heard it was going to be a poblano grill....


OKay, Wichita, why do I think you're saying that JUST to push my buttons???

 :LolLolLolLol:

----------


## MikeLucky

> OKay, Wichita, why do I think you're saying that JUST to push my buttons???


I would like to say I was just executing a brilliant plan to mess with you.... but I'm not... It's gonna be a poblano grill according to the sign in front of the building.....  I'm sure Alfredo and Ricky are both ecstatic....

----------


## SoonerDave

> I would like to say I was just executing a brilliant plan to mess with you.... but I'm not... It's gonna be a poblano grill according to the sign in front of the building.....  I'm sure Alfredo and Ricky are both ecstatic....


AAAAAAAAIIIIIEEEEEEE

not another Mexican RESTAURANT

----------


## MsDarkstar

WTF, ANOTHER one??  Isn't that what they're replacing Interurban with on I-240?

----------


## Charlie40

> WTF, ANOTHER one??  Isn't that what they're replacing Interurban with on I-240?


Yes

----------


## Dio

> That was just a bad location for that type of store. They should have built in Norman off Ed Noble or near OU.  OU Students alone would have kept the place in business with coffee and ice cream sales.


The crazy thing is, they closed their old location on Ed Noble to open the one in Moore.

----------


## kevinpate

So long as one taco bell remains standing, there remains room for another tex-mex establishment.

----------


## Easy180

> I would like to say I was just executing a brilliant plan to mess with you.... but I'm not... It's gonna be a poblano grill according to the sign in front of the building.....  I'm sure Alfredo and Ricky are both ecstatic....


That's about as smart as the Sunny Side up or whatever it's called going in next door to the other 500 breakfast places around 19th

Old Chicago would have done much better....Probably be in there within a year anyway when Poblano realizes they made a stupid move

----------


## kbsooner

> AAAAAAAAIIIIIEEEEEEE
> 
> not another Mexican RESTAURANT


^^^ This ^^^

----------


## hagrid

> AAAAAAAAIIIIIEEEEEEE
> 
> not another Mexican RESTAURANT


LOL.  SoonerDave, you crack me up.  Now, I am waiting for someone to say, "there are no REAL mexican restaurants in OKC, only tex-mex."  

I had a typo and called it tex-mess.

----------


## craigbanks

I drove by there today and noticed a sign out front that said it would be a Poblano Grill which is mexican. When we lived in Edmond we used to frequent the Polano's there and the food was excellent. So I think this will be a nice addition to Moore. Matter of fact we would still drive all the way to Edmond to eat there, so it will save alot on gas yeah!

----------


## craigbanks

Sorry Wichita Sooner i see you already posted that info, my bad. But I might add they are much better than Alfredo's and Ricky's they have some papa tejanos and sophipias with a sugary icing that are to die for.

----------


## TheTravellers

The one on May/NW 56th-ish has been closed for a long time, but now there are dumpsters and a small front-loader and other pieces of heavy equipment there, didn't see a sign, but something must be happening...

----------


## SoonerQueen

> The one on May/NW 56th-ish has been closed for a long time, but now there are dumpsters and a small front-loader and other pieces of heavy equipment there, didn't see a sign, but something must be happening...


Russell Stovers is at the Outlet Mall now.

----------


## TheTravellers

> Russell Stovers is at the Outlet Mall now.


I'm just wondering what's going in at their old location on N May.  Didn't realize this thread was in the Moore sub-forum, mods may want to start a new one in the general retail forum for the N May location.

----------

